# 12 Years A Slave



## NicaNieves (Dec 2, 2018)

You may have seen this title of a major motion picture, which I have not have the privilege of watching, however I discovered the audiobook and listened to it while I work. (I’m a groundskeeper.) It was so incredibly enlightening on the subject of slavery. Here’s a copied summary form Wikipedia. But I encourage anyone interested in history, slavery, or just an intriguing and honest first account of the 19th century. You have to READ THIS!


_*Twelve Years a Slave*_[/FONT]* is an 1853 [/FONT]memoir and [/FONT]slave narrative by American [/FONT]Solomon Northup as told to and edited by [/FONT]David Wilson. Northup, a black man who was [/FONT]born free in [/FONT]New York[FONT=&quot] state, details his being tricked to go to Washington, D.C.[FONT=&quot], where he was kidnapped and sold into slavery[FONT=&quot] in the Deep South[FONT=&quot]. He was in bondage for 12 years in Louisiana[FONT=&quot] before he was able to secretly get information to friends and family in New York, who in turn secured his release with the aid of the state. Northup's account provides extensive details on the slave markets[FONT=&quot] in Washington, D.C. and New Orleans[FONT=&quot], and describes at length cotton and sugar cultivation and slave treatment on major plantations in Louisiana.*


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Dec 2, 2018)

Awesome movie. The attempted lynching scene totally summed up the time and place.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm sure the book is better than the motion picture. That's usually the case. This should help with the research of a how the North and South were different in the 19th century. 



NicaNieves said:


> You may have seen this title of a major motion picture, which I have not have the privilege of watching, however I discovered the audiobook and listened to it while I work. (I’m a groundskeeper.) It was so incredibly enlightening on the subject of slavery. Here’s a copied summary form Wikipedia. But I encourage anyone interested in history, slavery, or just an intriguing and honest first account of the 19th century. You have to READ THIS!
> 
> 
> _*Twelve Years a Slave*_[/FONT]* is an 1853 [/FONT]memoir and [/FONT]slave narrative by American [/FONT]Solomon Northup as told to and edited by [/FONT]David Wilson. Northup, a black man who was [/FONT]born free in [/FONT]New York[FONT=&quot] state, details his being tricked to go to Washington, D.C.[FONT=&quot], where he was kidnapped and sold into slavery[FONT=&quot] in the Deep South[FONT=&quot]. He was in bondage for 12 years in Louisiana[FONT=&quot] before he was able to secretly get information to friends and family in New York, who in turn secured his release with the aid of the state. Northup's account provides extensive details on the slave markets[FONT=&quot] in Washington, D.C. and New Orleans[FONT=&quot], and describes at length cotton and sugar cultivation and slave treatment on major plantations in Louisiana.*


----------



## NicaNieves (Dec 3, 2018)

This book has inspired me tremendously. It is dripping with details from that time period. It's not like a well-researched historical fiction or nonfiction. It IS from that time. It's great!


----------



## escorial (Dec 3, 2018)

History is like religion... yesterday will be today


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Dec 4, 2018)

escorial said:


> History is like religion... yesterday will be today




I copy you 2x2!


----------



## marosabooks (Sep 14, 2019)

I read this one too and loved it! Great choice.


----------

